# 4?

## rniomsk

!    ,   ,   ,   (  ).   4?
 .

----------


## mvf

> 4?


   N 4-

----------

,      ( , ,    /  ),   1  4   0  - 1? (    0,    ,        ,   ,     1 -   )))

----------


## OlgaK

1  :Wink:

----------

,   :

82.        ,     , ,     .
    ( 27)   ,       ,        ,     ,      .

   .       .    /    -    ?))

----------


## saigak



----------

!    -    !

----------

, .         .    .    ,       3 ,      . ,    / .  33   ,      .     ( )     .                .   :    (  0)  :   (  4).    ? (,   ).

----------

> ,      ( , ,    /  ),   1  4   0  - 1? (    0,    ,        ,   ,     1 -   )))


   9     / -     .  ,   0  1  ?

----------


## rantika

,  ,      ,    ,    0?

----------

""  ,   ,       (

----------


## -7

> ,  ,      ,    ,    0?


.

----------


## saigak

> ""  ,   ,       (


    4-....

----------

,    1 ,    ,     ,        "1"

----------

4-....


  ,  -  )))) )

----------


## saigak

> ,    1 ,    ,     ,        "1"


   1 ?     ?

----------

- ,   ...

----------


## .



----------


## Alexti

,  4     ?
   ?

----------


## Larik

*Alexti*,   ......   ,     ,    .

----------



----------

?          1?

----------


## -7

> ?


, . 


> 1?


.  -  .

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

:
  1,3,9-10  11-12 -

----------


## .

.           .

----------

,           ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------

!!!!  - ,     !

----------


## Helena2010

!!!...      ....
  (6%)..    .....  4   ...  ....     ..
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## -7

*Helena2010*, http://www.klerk.ru/blank/172232/
 :     .

----------


## Helena2010

!    :Smilie:

----------


## cneg

!
     1  2012.      , 30.03.12   .    2012     4-?    ? ,    :Baby:  :Dash2:

----------


## saigak

> 2012     4-?


,     ..       .       2 ,        .     ,        .
    1.

----------

